# Barry's new jungle



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/pWRPbVw.jpg


Thanks for all of the wonderful information I have learned from you guys. My fish is so happy right now.

Just wanted to double check, the plant on the right with the very broad leaves is an anubias right? I got it at petco and it didn't have a label on it, and the reason I ask is because it doesn't really have a rizome like the other one does, it's kind of just a ball of roots. I left it above the substrate, because even when i tried to plant it it just floated back out. I had to tie it to some biomax cylinders to get it to stay at the bottom.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

The plant looks like a melon sword to me, and a very nice one. They do not have a rhizome,and the roots can be planted. I bet your betta is one happy betta


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 A Sword


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

Does that mean it _needs_ to be buried to do well? I can't get the roots to stay under the eco complete, it just floats back out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can put a plant weight at the base and remove it when the roots take hold. Or, you can put some rocks around it to hold it down and then remove them.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Melon swords get very huge. I have 2 XXL melon swords. With good lighting, they tend to get this redish/green leaves. Over time mine for example lost all it's broad green leaves and grew some nice looking longer red leaves. I love the plant, but can be a pain in my a** when they start to over shadow my other plants.


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah I'll probably have to remove it in favor of something smaller in a few months when it gets too big to deal with. I will probably try keeping it in a jar on the windowsill or something until I have a bigger tank to put it in.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

No need to remove it. See if you can just trim it down, when it gets to big.


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm going to have to just build a mound of ecocomplete around the roots I guess, cause it wont' stay buried for anything.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice set-up! I have to keep telling myself - no! you don't need to do another tank. Can become very addictive.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

That looks like one happy fish.


----------

